# Colt for 2017?



## E73bass (Dec 27, 2016)

Has anyone heard of any new Intros from Colt for 2017 ?


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

I never heard of that and i just look it up it's doesn't show so much result but that seems intersting


----------



## Jackalope3 (Mar 19, 2021)

How truly truly truly you are about JMBs creation being perfect for CQB and home defense. Even tho he did originally design the 1911 for military use, JMB to my father to me. My father who knew him personally said often he was a VERY HONORABLE MAN. JACKALOPE3
I'm in I'm in I often wonder what miracles of firearms JMB would have created with modern steels produced today.

Sent from my RCT6513W87DK5e using Tapatalk


----------

